# Why do preggies drink tons?



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

and how much do they actually drink?


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

It takes a lot of water to process the development of the babies. Think about how a runner needs more water than a couch potatoe. The pregnant mouse uses more energy than the non-preggo.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

How much they drink is going to be really variable, depending on her size, her feed, the temps, and the size of her litter, but the answer is A LOT. They've got water in all the extra blood they have to have to feed and clean their babies. They've got water in the bit of extra weight they put on around the babies. They've got water between the babies and the uterine walls. They've got water IN the babies, and those babies use TONS of water by themselves, because they're growing like crazy. Besides all else, your pregnant mouse has to eat a lot more to make all that happen, and everything she eats is processed using yet more water. If you think about it like this, baby mice are made of water, protein, fat (in their widdle brains, particularly), and calcium (widdle bones).


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

...ummm, just what part of the mousie is the actual 'widdle'?

*moustress ducks flying clue stick* *OW*

thx i needed that @[email protected]


----------

